# Wheelchair



## notharry0 (Jan 12, 2020)

Can I apply for a free wheelchair?

If so, how?

Harry


----------



## BluestSky (Jun 29, 2020)

You might.
But you got to tell a little more about yourself.

Residency
Finances
Citizenship

and so on....


----------

